# MySql aus dem Tritt gebracht??



## peez (12. Okt 2009)

Ich habe gerade testweise 4000 Datensätze in je zwei Tabellen schreiben lassen.
Wenn ich jetzt im MySql Administrator die Tabellenübersicht anschaue, ändert sich mit jedem Klick auf "aktualisieren" die angezeigte Anzahl der Zeilen...

Mit select count(*) bekomme ich allerdings die richtige Anzahl.

Woran könnte das liegen?


----------



## -MacNuke- (13. Okt 2009)

Der schätzt nur und zählt nicht.


----------



## peez (13. Okt 2009)

???
Seit wann kann ein Computer schätzen?


----------



## -MacNuke- (13. Okt 2009)

Da musst du, wenn du hast, in den Source-Code gucken. Ich denke mal er nimmt sich die Breite eines Datensatzes heraus und teilt die Gesamtgröße der Tabelle durch diese Zahl.

Wenn er bei jeder Tabelle einen Count aufrufen würde, dann würde das bei mir z.B. mehrere Minuten dauern, bis er fertig mit der Anzeige ist. Weil ein Count auf knapp 2 Mio. Datensätze dauert seine Zeit und das 3 mal...

Darum zeigt er bei mir auch nur ~1900000 an.

Ich meine jetzt phpmyadmin...


----------

